# 87 Redfish In Half A Day- New Orleans, LA.



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Guys I went and fished with Captain Gene Dugas again and we had a great trip. I am going to post a link to my report that is on another fishing forum because PFF does not support my pictures any longer- the file sizes are too large. Please click the link and enjoy the report and pics. I promise no spyware or malware on the link.

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnecti...-Day-Capt.-Gene-Dugas-Rather-Be-Fishing-(pics)


----------

